# Price of diesel 'hits new record high' today!



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been watching the price of crude oil rising during the last few days. And now just seen the latest story about diesel on the BBC website.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17072925


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bawtry Road Doncaster this afternoon 138.9 ppl

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

down here the same price.

cabby


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

its been £1.44 up here (glencoe) for yonks now.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , somewhat cheap over here

*in EURO 1.49 today*

Jan


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

138.9p in Leyland too. I often wonder where the headline writers get their diesel prices from...it's always about 5ppl cheaper around here than they state.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Been £1.429 for at least the past six months. Big problem is the rising cost of petrol.
Gerry


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been1.42 gbp here for months also at tesco's upt 1.47 in a local retailer.

Ron


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not everyone thinks rising fuel prices is bad for the UK, in fact this MP believes that they should increase even further and there should be no more suspensions of planned rises in duty.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/blog/2011/mar/11/scrapping-fuel-duty-hurt-britain

YOU know it makes sense.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel*

£129.9 at Tesco up North!

(But we did have a Tesco 10p off Voucher)

So bought 100 litres exactly (took jerry can along).

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> 138.9p in Leyland too. I often wonder where the headline writers get their diesel prices from . . .


Easy - from around here.

It has been £1.44 for ages in all the local garages.

Dave


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

mollmagee said:


> its been £1.44 up here (glencoe) for yonks now.


Yep - same price here in the north east.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

1.36-1.38 in northeast for a bit, now going up


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Around £1.43 in Norfolk. Why is diesel so much more expensive than unleaded and why is the gap widening?

In most countries in Europe diesel is cheaper than petrol. Is it just down to tax?

Jed


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

£1.45 here in Worcester with unleaded at £1.37.

Worcester seems oddly expensive for fuel when compared to other local towns like Cheltenham or Birmingham...

About to fill up from empty so better raid the piggy bank


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Diesel*



teemyob said:


> £129.9 at Tesco up North!
> 
> (But we did have a Tesco 10p off Voucher)
> 
> ...


That's one big jerry can - how did you carry it? :lol: :lol:

145.9 down here in Devon - and I saw 148.9 yesterday at an independent

Alan

:roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jedi said:


> Around £1.43 in Norfolk. Why is diesel so much more expensive than unleaded and why is the gap widening?
> 
> In most countries in Europe diesel is cheaper than petrol. Is it just down to tax? Jed


Yes Jed.
Diesel is the equivalent to £1.13 a litre here in France and no road tax.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jedi said:


> Around £1.43 in Norfolk. Why is diesel so much more expensive than unleaded and why is the gap widening?
> 
> In most countries in Europe diesel is cheaper than petrol. Is it just down to tax?
> 
> Jed


Jed

Not all European countries. Here in Poland diesel is currently Zl 5.79 
(GBP 1.19 at last week's exchange) and 4* Zl 5.62. Don't know about the tax.

As for pricing fuel to help cut down pollution the UK Government could help by accepting a Polish 'MOT' to avoid my 2000 mile round trip to get a UK one!

Naturally I shall be leaving here with a full tank (plus one of teenyob's 100lt jerry cans :lol: ). I will have to fill in Germany and will leave France full and arrive back in France with the warning light on - unless I run out mid-channel :lol:

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

jedi said:


> Around £1.43 in Norfolk. Why is diesel so much more expensive than unleaded and why is the gap widening?
> 
> In most countries in Europe diesel is cheaper than petrol. Is it just down to tax?
> 
> Jed


Diesel is more expensive than petrol thanks to Gordon Browns increase on teh fuel duty.
He saw a switch to diesel powered cars as another cash cow.

Dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> jedi said:
> 
> 
> > Around £1.43 in Norfolk. Why is diesel so much more expensive than unleaded and why is the gap widening?
> ...


... that Cameron & Osbourne have been in no hurry to remove, Dave. Almost two years in power now. Plenty of time to have undone Browns' 'mistake(s)' if they really wanted to.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

What annoys me the most is that the UK is the only country in the EU that charges more for diesel than it does for petrol.

I can only put this down to the government imposing a dispropotionate amount of duty on diesel to subsidise petrol prices at the pumps.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't really effect me, i only put in £60 at a time!!!! :lol:


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

I passed a Texaco fuel station in a village in Dorset this afternoon, £146.99 ! Bernie T.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> What annoys me the most is that the UK is the only country in the EU that charges more for diesel than it does for petrol.
> 
> I can only put this down to the government imposing a dispropotionate amount of duty on diesel to subsidise petrol prices at the pumps.


Other way around. Duty on diesel and petrol is the same (well, strictly VAT is a bit higher on diesel, reflecting the higher price). Other countries put lower duty on diesel than petrol.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> What annoys me the most is that the UK is the only country in the EU that charges more for diesel than it does for petrol.
> 
> I can only put this down to the government imposing a dispropotionate amount of duty on diesel to subsidise petrol prices at the pumps.


When diesel first became popular In the year dot--when we all had Petrol cars -- it was advertised as a cheaper and cleaner fuel and now they have made it dearer than petrol and charge LEZ because it throws out Emissions. How times have changed :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Diesel*



alhod said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > £129.9 at Tesco up North!
> ...


80 in the tank, remainder in the jerry.

TM


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

£1.47 in Banff yesterday!!


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Diesel £1.409 at Morrisons Supermarket at Morton Park in Darlington yesterday.

We paid up to £1.519 on our recent trip at a UK services on M42.

In France we got diesel at a SuperU at Carcasonne for €1.28 that was the cheapest we found on the whole trip

In Italy everywhere seemed to have diesel at the same price €1.701 be it on the Autoroute or in a town.

John


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

In my opinion the Government are not really that bothered about the fuel price, because inflation is on it's way down, though not in reality.
As I understand it, inflation is measured over 12 months, so prices are only measured from the base month of last December.
Thus if the big hike in fuel was during the previous 12 months (Dec 2011 to Dec 2012) and we start from now, then inflation must be coming down. Thus fuel prices can go, as they are being measured against say £1.35 a litre and not £1.20 or whatever it was (can't remember).
Everything will go up, but as very few in the Government live or have lived in the real world and anything they used can be claimed against then there is little hope ~ in my simplistic opinion. Not that anything has changed or will change whoever is in charge.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

With the price of fuel being as high as it is, I would have thought that now would a good time for someone to re-introduce long distance rail travel for cars, and possibly include motorhome and HGV's for trans -European destinations.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought you can Zozzer.
I know you can get your car from Calais to Brive by train. Not sure about anywhere else just yet.

Ray.


----------

